# Giving up



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi guys I posted a while back about my puppy Levi things have gone from bad to worse he bit my friend and was barking non stop at him a few days later he bit my son Zack on other leg the 2 dogs were fighting and he got in the way I took my son hospital and he was prescribed antibiotics.We got a trainer in who Levi also bit he didn’t do much just overcharged me then the other day my friend offered to help train him she has some experience with dogs unfortunately it all went wrong my son told her not to pull his bed out his mouth she tried to so Levi bit her on both arms it saddens me to say this but she hit him and pushed him into the crate anyway what’s done is done I don’t think I can cope with Levi anymore I’m scared to be honest that he might really hurt someone next time .Had lots of advice from Southend dog training school and joined there Whitts app group if I could afford training classes it wouldn’t be a problem so know I have a 16 year old son crying in his room he is so attached to Levi and has been working really hard with training I don’t know what to do someone suggested I give him to the police force is that a good life for him ?its all getting so stressful and I’m worried about how my son will be if Levi goes 😢


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

German Shepherds in particular will sit in the shelter ignoring any attempts at a relationship because they are waiting for their owners to come and get them. Just how loyal they are. Good vibes coming your way.... I just read this on the forum how can we part with him now he will be waiting for us he might end up in a shelter 😢😢


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

don't bring him to a general shelter. Try and find a German Shepherd Rescue. They can give you better advice. An all purpose shelter won't be able to keep a dog with a bite history or if they do they might pass Levi onto another family who won't be able to handle him. A rescue might be able to work with him, maybe.


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

I don’t know what to do part of me wants to keep him then I think I won’t manage my son is out training him now trying so hard so that I say I will keep him I feel so terrible and irresponsible it’s all my fault


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Something is terribly wrong. It sounds like you are making repeated efforts to change how you and your son relate to the dog. Must be very confusing for everyone. Trainers are nice, but your problem seems to be right in your house and how everyone gets along. Introducing more confusion with another person isn't going to help. If you son is so attached to the dog, he should be the one to work with him. One consistent voice. It will take committment on his part to walk Levi, feed him, give him a brushing, be the dispenser of treats and play with him. NO ROUGH PLAY, just throw a ball for him, or a stick, basically just spend time building trust and a relationship with the dog. As far as the dog biting, he's defending himself, dogs are - for the most part - not mean. They bite because they are afraid or someone has taught them biting is how he should deal with frustration and confusion. they bit because in the heat of a confrontation, they will be whatever is in front of them.

I'm sorry it's not working out for your family but a shelter might be the only answer. Is this your first German Shepherd? Perhaps you would be happier with a more docile dog? In a shelter Levi might find someone more experienced and in a better situation. And I'm the one who wrote that quote above and it is true, but with time all the ones we've adopted have accepted us and made their home with us. Duke took a little more than a month to decide we were okay and he'd stay. Ellie would stay with anyone, her behavior was an attitude of doing whatever awful thing she wanted because she was sure we'd just return her to the shelter like all her previous owners. It took a long time just to be able to pet her, but we had her 10 years.


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes this is our first gsd we have another dog Gucci she is half staff half jack Russell she is lovely and very gentle Levi always barks at her and tries to dominate her I just want to cry every time I think about giving him away I got him a muzzle and keep him on a long lead I just want my son to realise himself that just maybe Levi isn’t suited to our family I feel so stressed at the moment just want to make the right decision for him and the family


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

And this is why impulse buying of animals is bad.
I'm sorry but Levi is now 10 months? You have been repeatedly advised on how to correct these problems. Now you have a very young dog with a bite history and you keep giving him opportunities to practice biting. 
Instead of your son crying in his room how about if he gets off his butt and gets serious about this, and instead of you making excuses how about you step up and be an adult. 
This dog has no shot in a shelter now. This is on you. If you cannot afford training then watch videos of trainers, reach out to trainers and see what you can figure out. 
I'm sorry but I don't know what you want or expect here. You need to train your dog, this isn't going away.


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

I only wanted advise and support don’t you think I already feel bad about the decision I made to take him on from a friend who was going to take him to a shelter cause he was hard work also I lost my sister at the same time and thought a puppy would bring us some joy and he was easier when he was younger we have been watching videos and my son is out now training him comments like yours are the reason a lot of dog owners that are struggling don’t reach out for help for fear of being judged. I am free to say what ever I like and have already had 2 understanding and supportive comments


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who is the breeder? Do you have a pedigree? How old is this dog?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Maria Hera said:


> I only wanted advise and support don’t you think I already feel bad about the decision I made to take him on from a friend who was going to take him to a shelter cause he was hard work also I lost my sister at the same time and thought a puppy would bring us some joy and he was easier when he was younger we have been watching videos and my son is out now training him comments like yours are the reason a lot of dog owners that are struggling don’t reach out for help for fear of being judged. I am free to say what ever I like and have already had 2 understanding and supportive comments


This is what I am talking about! Months ago you were complaining that he was a lot of work and your son wasn't helping. I'm not trying to be mean I am trying to get your attention. You have put this dogs life at risk by making excuses and excusing inexcusable behavior. The understanding and supportive comments clearly aren't helping you, they are enabling you. You need to train the dog. Can you do that or not? If you can commit to training then people can help, but you need to do it.
If getting angry at me helps, I'm good with that. Get mad. And then prove me wrong and fix this problem.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

You need to find a trainer experienced in working with dogs with aggression. 

This trainer is in the UK, not sure if they are near you, but maybe worth contacting just to see if they can refer you to someone.








Home






phoenixk9traininginc.com


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, step up the training and follow the advice you have been given. And if your son is healthy in body and mind, get him out of his bedroom and put him to work. Both seem to be spoiled and not held accountable for their behavior. Who wanted this dog?


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

The dog is 7 months old my friend said she got him from her neighbour in Margate he wasn’t really my friend he was my sisters friend I’ve rang him so many times to ask him he keeps saying he will find out but he doesn’t seem to care and now won’t answer my calls my son has some savings and we are thinking of getting a trainer not sure how many sessions he can afford he is a different dog when he is alone most of the problems arise between the 2 dogs


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

Bramble said:


> You need to find a trainer experienced in working with dogs with aggression.
> 
> This trainer is in the UK, not sure if they are near you, but maybe worth contacting just to see if they can refer you to someone.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

What part of the UK are you in? 

If you are in the Wirral/Chester/Liverpool area, I can recommend a very good trainer who has extensive experience in rehabilitating problem dogs. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, step up the training and follow the advice you have been given. And if your son is healthy in body and mind, get him out of his bedroom and put him to work. Both seem to be spoiled and not held accountable for their behavior. Who wanted this dog?


You are right they are both spoilt he is the youngest of 4


Sabis mom said:


> This is what I am talking about! Months ago you were complaining that he was a lot of work and your son wasn't helping. I'm not trying to be mean I am trying to get your attention. You have put this dogs life at risk by making excuses and excusing inexcusable behavior. The understanding and supportive comments clearly aren't helping you, they are enabling you. You need to train the dog. Can you do that or not? If you can commit to training then people can help, but you need to do it.
> If getting angry at me helps, I'm good with that. Get mad. And then prove me wrong and fix this problem.





wolfy dog said:


> OP, step up the training and follow the advice you have been given. And if your son is healthy in body and mind, get him out of his bedroom and put him to work. Both seem to be spoiled and not held accountable for their behavior. Who wanted this dog?


you are right they are both spoilt my son is the youngest of 4 and I have raised them all by myself no farther in there lives my sister was very sick and we have depression in the family my son has been asking me for a few years now if we could get a gsd so when my sisters friend said he had a gsd puppy who really needed a home I naively said yes I’m not making excuses just saying how it is I’m scared Levi will bite me he doesn’t like it when I correct him I can’t help the way I feel I live in East London


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I actually think you should find this dog a suitable home. Too many ifs here and I don't see a lot of commitment. In the meantime the dog gets more set in its ways. You also need all your time to undo spoiling the kids. If not, that will bite you in the butt too.


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> I actually think you should find this dog a suitable home. Too many ifs here and I don't see a lot of commitment. In the meantime the dog gets more set in its ways. You also need all your time to undo spoiling the kids. If not, that will bite you in the butt too.


Thanks I didn’t say all my kids were spoilt just the youngest and I admit it we all make mistakes along the way some of you guys on here are very quick to judge you must live perfect happy lives


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Maria Hera said:


> The dog is 7 months old


You said he was 6 months old when you got him, 3 months ago.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maria Hera said:


> Thanks I didn’t say all my kids were spoilt just the youngest and I admit it we all make mistakes along the way some of you guys on here are very quick to judge you must live perfect happy lives


We try to support you based on the information you are giving us. Since it's not what you want to hear, you write this instead.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Maria Hera said:


> Thanks I didn’t say all my kids were spoilt just the youngest and I admit it we all make mistakes along the way some of you guys on here are very quick to judge you must live perfect happy lives


I most definitely do not have a perfect or happy life. But I am pretty determined that my dog is not going to pay for my failings.
You need to train your dog. So lets start there shall we?


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

At only 7 months, most dogs can be helped.
I would say, hire an experienced trainer. One who has working dog experience.
I would also 100% have your son be the one who works with the trainer.
This will take committment, effort and money.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Association of balanced dog trainers







abdt.org.uk





Get in touch with the association of balanced dog trainers, they will be able to put you in touch with a trainer in your area. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

Jorski said:


> At only 7 months, most dogs can be helped.
> I would say, hire an experienced trainer. One who has working dog experience.
> I would also 100% have your son be the one who works with the trainer.
> This will take committment, effort and money.
> [/QUOT





Gwyllgi said:


> Association of balanced dog trainers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

whew...this all escalated quickly....

OP - First....Please use punctuation so we don't have to decipher what you are writing. 

Here is the summary of this disjointed thread so far...

1. Young male dog with aggression issues. Both with dogs and resource guarding. I don't see anything where the dog just randomly bit anyone. The one is the child got between the dogs fighting and the other is some moron who picked a fight over a pillow and then hit the dog.
2. the Main problems come from the two dogs in the household fighting?
3. You do NOT have the money to hire a trainer. If your youngest child is 4 then this son who has money saved up is probably still a minor? Is this really fair to put this responsibility on a minor? Use up his money and when it's not enough, still get rid of the dog?
4. You do not have the skills to train and manage this dog at this point.
5. You are scared of this dog. Really - when you reach this point the game is over and the dog needs to go to a new home. You don't trust the dog to be safe. End of story. 

One person in England has given you information on a trainer that rehabs dogs. Regardless of how far you are from them, I highly advise you contact them. They may be able to recommend someone closer to you. IMO, this dog needs a new home. From what you write, you do not have the resources or the skill set to train this dog. Your child will recover from finding the dog a new home. It is the RIGHT THING FOR THE DOG. And that's really the bottom line for me. 

You do not need to send him to a shelter. There are rescues in England. You can contact the trainer listed above for help. There is nothing about this situation that is fair to the dog.


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> whew...this all escalated quickly....
> 
> OP - First....Please use punctuation so we don't have to decipher what you are writing.
> 
> ...


My youngest son is 16 the youngest of 4 any way thanks for the advice and your kind words


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Maria Hera said:


> Thanks I didn’t say all my kids were spoilt just the youngest and I admit it we all make mistakes along the way some of you guys on here are very quick to judge you must live perfect happy lives


Some of us on here spend thousands of dollars and hours training dogs, educating ourselves, attending seminars, working with different clubs and trainers.

I spent 7 hours working dogs today, plus my day job. 

While I feel for you, it's hard to be sympathetic. I would exercise this dog for 2 hours every morning, then train, then go to work. I'd repeat this 2 or 3 times a day until I made some headway.

It takes work.


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

We have been training him it’s just set us back after he bit my friend ,who I have now fallen out with ,because she hit the dog she wanted to report it to the police.She abused him and now we are put in a difficult position .I was planning to go to classes that are held locally then we had lock down.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You said you have a fenced yard? Two ball fetch for 10-15 minutes, followed by a few minutes of sit, down, come followed by at least a 20 minute walk with some heeling and some sniffing and then if he is still wanting to go another10-15 minutes of two ball fetch.
At least three times a day. 
Crate when he isn't working and get him out 3-4 more times for short training sessions in your yard in your yard in between. Stop letting him harass your older dog, stop them interacting at all. No toys except when training. No treats except when training. 
Muzzle him on walks if you are nervous. 
Reach out to the trainer's near you that you were given info on.
And tell your son if he wants to keep his dog to put on his big boy pants and get to work.
Good luck.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

OP, just what is going on between the two dogs in the house? Breaking up dog fights can be very dangerous. You seemed to think it is a catalyst for problems. Just what are they doing?


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Gwyllgi said:


> Association of balanced dog trainers
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Dog Trainers Directory Listing - Guild of Dog Trainers







www.godt.org.uk





The Guild of Dog Trainers may have someone close to you. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Your German Shepherd is 9 months old and still a puppy. I’m also curious about the interactions between the two dogs. I looked up your original thread and found we gave you very good advice then. Were you able to try any of it? It sounds like you never really wanted the dog when you took him. If that is the case, please just rehome him. Otherwise, you need to follow all the advice given and make an effort. So we aren’t all repeating our earlier advice, this is your first thread









Support and advice please


Hi I have a 6 month old GSd called Levi he has been with us for 6 weeks I also live with 3 of my children who are 16 18 and 22 my eldest 25 pops round often ,I didn’t plan to get a gsd I already have a dog who is a cross between a staff and jack Russell she is 10 . Sadly my sister passed away 5...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry you lost your sister.Your puppy is bringing mores stress and trauma into your home, while you're still working through your grief. A german shepherd was the wrong breed to get to help fill the emotional void caused by the loss of your sister. A german shepherd puppy, which is what he is until around 2 years of age, requires a lot of consistent management and training. Could I kindly suggest you rehome him to someone experienced with german shepherds? A shih tsu would be a better fit for your household.


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> OP, just what is going on between the two dogs in the house? Breaking up dog fights can be very dangerous. You seemed to think it is a catalyst for problems. Just what are they doing?


Hi my puppy is always barking at Gucci even when she walks past the crate we have removed all the toys and sometimes walk them together which they do fine Gucci barks when someone knocks on the door and that sets Levi off


Buckelke said:


> Something is terribly wrong. It sounds like you are making repeated efforts to change how you and your son relate to the dog. Must be very confusing for everyone. Trainers are nice, but your problem seems to be right in your house and how everyone gets along. Introducing more confusion with another person isn't going to help. If you son is so attached to the dog, he should be the one to work with him. One consistent voice. It will take committment on his part to walk Levi, feed him, give him a brushing, be the dispenser of treats and play with him. NO ROUGH PLAY, just throw a ball for him, or a stick, basically just spend time building trust and a relationship with the dog. As far as the dog biting, he's defending himself, dogs are - for the most part - not mean. They bite because they are afraid or someone has taught them biting is how he should deal with frustration and confusion. they bit because in the heat of a confrontation, they will be whatever is in front of them.
> 
> I'm sorry it's not working out for your family but a shelter might be the only answer. Is this your first German Shepherd? Perhaps you would be happier with a more docile dog? In a shelter Levi might find someone more experienced and in a better situation. And I'm the one who wrote that quote above and it is true, but with time all the ones we've adopted have accepted us and made their home with us. Duke took a little more than a month to decide we were okay and he'd stay. Ellie would stay with anyone, her behavior was an attitude of doing whatever awful thing she wanted because she was sure we'd just return her to the shelter like all her previous owners. It took a long time just to be able to pet her, but we had her 10 years.


someone from the advice group we joined suggested we give him up to the police for training What do you think about that ?i agree with what you said he just isn’t for us as a family I feel he would


Dunkirk said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your sister.Your puppy is bringing mores stress and trauma into your home, while you're still working through your grief. A german shepherd was the wrong breed to get to help fill the emotional void caused by the loss of your sister. A german shepherd puppy, which is what he is until around 2 years of age, requires a lot of consistent management and training. Could I kindly suggest you rehome him to someone experienced with german shepherds? A shih tsu would be a better fit for your household.


thanks I agree With what you are saying I understand why people on here are annoyed with me


Buckelke said:


> Something is terribly wrong. It sounds like you are making repeated efforts to change how you and your son relate to the dog. Must be very confusing for everyone. Trainers are nice, but your problem seems to be right in your house and how everyone gets along. Introducing more confusion with another person isn't going to help. If you son is so attached to the dog, he should be the one to work with him. One consistent voice. It will take committment on his part to walk Levi, feed him, give him a brushing, be the dispenser of treats and play with him. NO ROUGH PLAY, just throw a ball for him, or a stick, basically just spend time building trust and a relationship with the dog. As far as the dog biting, he's defending himself, dogs are - for the most part - not mean. They bite because they are afraid or someone has taught them biting is how he should deal with frustration and confusion. they bit because in the heat of a confrontation, they will be whatever is in front of them.
> 
> I'm sorry it's not working out for your family but a shelter might be the only answer. Is this your first German Shepherd? Perhaps you would be happier with a more docile dog? In a shelter Levi might find someone more experienced and in a better situation. And I'm the one who wrote that quote above and it is true, but with time all the ones we've adopted have accepted us and made their home with us. Duke took a little more than a month to decide we were okay and he'd stay. Ellie would stay with anyone, her behavior was an attitude of doing whatever awful thing she wanted because she was sure we'd just return her to the shelter like all her previous owners. It took a long time just to be able to pet her, but we had her 10 years.


hi is there a way to private message on here 
Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Click on a members name and you will see a message option


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Maria Hera said:


> Hi my puppy is always barking at Gucci even when she walks past the crate we have removed all the toys and sometimes walk them together which they do fine Gucci barks when someone knocks on the door and that sets Levi off
> 
> someone from the advice group we joined suggested we give him up to the police for training What do you think about that ?i agree with what you said he just isn’t for us as a family I feel he would


Oh, you previously stated your son got bit because the two dogs were fighting and he got in the way.



Maria Hera said:


> he is a different dog when he is alone most of the problems arise between the 2 dogs


I was looking for clarification of the problems between the two dogs that concern you.

It's not common for a 7 month old puppy to fight. Play, yes, not fight although it can happen.


----------



## Maria Hera (Apr 9, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Oh, you previously stated your son got bit because the two dogs were fighting and he got in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi sometimes they play then Gucci wants to stop but Levi won’t so Levi gets aggressive towards Gucci my son said he tried to move out the way .
I don’t understand when he was a little younger I would take him out every morning and we were progressing then I got worried because he was lunging at cyclists and runners ,it’s like since he bit my friend his behaviour has changed .


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A unstable dog is not a good prospect for police work.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

From my reading of this, the issue isn’t the dog, it’s your handling of him. If you’re two dogs don’t get along then keep them separated. If that’s not what you want to do, then you need to shut down any out line behavior towards the other dog with a very hard, very strong correction. He should understand in no uncertain terms that it is unacceptable. My two year old isn’t exactly the friendliest dog and wasn’t happy at all about a new puppy coming in. When he showed aggression to the puppy, he got a very hard correction. He learned in less than an hour that it was unacceptable. I now have to dogs that play and coexist together. When either of them is wrong, I step in. Resource guarding is one of those things you can train down, but never really goes away. It usually takes management. At 7 months, 10 months or whatever age the dog is, he is way too young to be an uncontrollable issue. Take him out in the yard, run around, play fetch, tug, anything to tire him out. This needs to be done at least twice a day until you get these issues under control. If he’s not interacting with you or your son, eating, or going potty, he needs to be in his kennel.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I tend to see the "we gave him to the police" the same as "he went to live on a farm upstate".... basically, it's a nice story to tell the kids, but both actually mean the dog was euthanized. Police depts select their dogs carefully. They pay good money for a green dog. Unless the dog has an outstanding pedigree and somehow ended up in a pet home, the dog won't be suitable for police work. With limited exceptions. 

Either put in the work as described by other posters, or find him a good home. Don't wait. He's young still, give him a chance!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> A unstable dog is not a good prospect for police work.


I am not so sure that the puppy is the problem. Some things aren't making sense such as a puppy that attacks an adult dog that doesn't want to play with it anymore. When my adults are done playing with a pup that doesn't want to stop playing, the issue is quickly and decisively handled by the adult. I think there is a lot more going on here that training or correcting is not going to fix.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm unclear on what the "fight" looked like.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am not so sure that the puppy is the problem. Some things aren't making sense such as a puppy that attacks an adult dog that doesn't want to play with it anymore. When my adults are done playing with a pup that doesn't want to stop playing, the issue is quickly and decisively handled by the adult. I think there is a lot more going on here that training or correcting is not going to fix.


I have two dogs. It always seems like my younger one starts their arguments But when I videotaped them in slow motion, I found out the older one almost always starts everything. She is more subtle about it.

If the older dog is actually starting fights, they could get much uglier when the puppy matures. I would worry about any dog brought in around that older dog. A small dog that can’t fight back might get killed.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I got to about post #30 & I'm ready to ... I dunno, whap a human along side the head.

Gucci barks & the other dog joins in. Yes. They do that. For pete's sake, they DO THAT..

then:
"
most of the problems arise between the 2 dogs " 

Yeah, well, so keep them separate. 

This is NOT Rocket Science... 

What an incredibly frustrating thread.



"


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have two dogs. It always seems like my younger one starts their arguments But when I videotaped them in slow motion, I found out the older one almost always starts everything. She is more subtle about it.
> 
> If the older dog is actually starting fights, they could get much uglier when the puppy matures. I would worry about any dog brought in around that older dog. A small dog that can’t fight back might get killed.


Lol Isn't that the truth? My trainer friend always suggest videoing as well.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> From my reading of this, the issue isn’t the dog, it’s your handling of him. If you’re two dogs don’t get along then keep them separated. If that’s not what you want to do, then you need to shut down any out line behavior towards the other dog with a very hard, very strong correction. He should understand in no uncertain terms that it is unacceptable. My two year old isn’t exactly the friendliest dog and wasn’t happy at all about a new puppy coming in. When he showed aggression to the puppy, he got a very hard correction. *He learned in less than an hour that it was unacceptable.*


Catch the issue early, make the appropriate correction significant enough that it makes the urge to do the unacceptable, less enticing as a choice. It's often quite simple yet you have owners asking how to stop a pup from jumping up, pulling on the leash or nipping for months and months and months.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

What we see here is not a DOG PROBLEM it's a HOOMAN PROBLEM>
Sounds to me like no one in this family has appropriate dog training skills. If a young GSD is brought into a home, it's
a 24/7 responsibility to oversee that the dog is not allowed to learn bad behaviors but is instead guided and trained to
become a good canine citizen.
When things are so chaotic and unstructured in the home, the dog will suffer. No excuses. No one in this home IS
responsible enough to work w/ this dog, if they were they would have done some positive re-training by now.
The dog has decided on the rules.
Best to find a new home that understands GSDs and how to train a young one that seems to be a bit undisciplined.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, have you decided anything? Because we may be giving you advise that isn't helpful for your next steps.


----------



## Kim Williams (Jul 29, 2020)

Maria Hera said:


> Hi guys I posted a while back about my puppy Levi things have gone from bad to worse he bit my friend and was barking non stop at him a few days later he bit my son Zack on other leg the 2 dogs were fighting and he got in the way I took my son hospital and he was prescribed antibiotics.We got a trainer in who Levi also bit he didn’t do much just overcharged me then the other day my friend offered to help train him she has some experience with dogs unfortunately it all went wrong my son told her not to pull his bed out his mouth she tried to so Levi bit her on both arms it saddens me to say this but she hit him and pushed him into the crate anyway what’s done is done I don’t think I can cope with Levi anymore I’m scared to be honest that he might really hurt someone next time .Had lots of advice from Southend dog training school and joined there Whitts app group if I could afford training classes it wouldn’t be a problem so know I have a 16 year old son crying in his room he is so attached to Levi and has been working really hard with training I don’t know what to do someone suggested I give him to the police force is that a good life for him ?its all getting so stressful and I’m worried about how my son will be if Levi goes 😢





Maria Hera said:


> German Shepherds in particular will sit in the shelter ignoring any attempts at a relationship because they are waiting for their owners to come and get them. Just how loyal they are. Good vibes coming your way.... I just read this on the forum how can we part with him now he will be waiting for us he might end up in a shelter 😢😢



No the dog wouldn’t have ended up in a shelter because myself and a friend of mine offered to help find a home and even my friend was willing to take the pup. She agreed on Sat then messed us about by declining, then on Monday she came back asking for our help again. The problem is she wanted rid of the dog there and then and couldn’t wait for things to be put in place. We got a message today stating that she gave the dog away to god know who. I have been stressed since Saturday trying to get things up and running to make sure we got this pup the right home and then we get a message this morning saying we rehomed the dog, he went this morning.


----------



## Kim Williams (Jul 29, 2020)

Maria Hera said:


> Hi guys I posted a while back about my puppy Levi things have gone from bad to worse he bit my friend and was barking non stop at him a few days later he bit my son Zack on other leg the 2 dogs were fighting and he got in the way I took my son hospital and he was prescribed antibiotics.We got a trainer in who Levi also bit he didn’t do much just overcharged me then the other day my friend offered to help train him she has some experience with dogs unfortunately it all went wrong my son told her not to pull his bed out his mouth she tried to so Levi bit her on both arms it saddens me to say this but she hit him and pushed him into the crate anyway what’s done is done I don’t think I can cope with Levi anymore I’m scared to be honest that he might really hurt someone next time .Had lots of advice from Southend dog training school and joined there Whitts app group if I could afford training classes it wouldn’t be a problem so know I have a 16 year old son crying in his room he is so attached to Levi and has been working really hard with training I don’t know what to do someone suggested I give him to the police force is that a good life for him ?its all getting so stressful and I’m worried about how my son will be if Levi goes 😢


Are you kidding me????


----------



## Kim Williams (Jul 29, 2020)

Maria Hera said:


> Thank you





Maria Hera said:


> German Shepherds in particular will sit in the shelter ignoring any attempts at a relationship because they are waiting for their owners to come and get them. Just how loyal they are. Good vibes coming your way.... I just read this on the forum how can we part with him now he will be waiting for us he might end up in a shelter 😢😢


Jay and I were running around getting things ready to take him since Saturday and twice you messed us about so stop pulling at peoples heart strings with your sob story and feeling sorry for yourself, 

Then you ridded the dog to some guy first thing this morning after we finalised the arrangements for him. It’s clear you wanted that poor pup gone and couldn’t just wait a few days. The pup isn’t even vicious....he’s a typical pup with no clear rules or boundaries put in place and only doing what pups do when they don’t know any other alternative.


----------



## Kim Williams (Jul 29, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> I actually think you should find this dog a suitable home. Too many ifs here and I don't see a lot of commitment. In the meantime the dog gets more set in its ways. You also need all your time to undo spoiling the kids. If not, that will bite you in the butt too.


We had 2 lots set up incase one fell through but she wanted rid of the pup there and then.We got messed about since Saturday and then finally got the go ahead to start the ball rolling which I did only to get a message this morning saying the dog is gone she went this morning. They just couldn’t wait a few days to get the right home. Now god knows where that pup will end up


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Instant selfish gratification


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Kim Williams - are you with a rescue in the area? I always hated owner surrenders when I worked with rescues. They play out exactly like this over and over.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> @Kim Williams - are you with a rescue in the area? I always hated owner surrenders when I worked with rescues. They play out exactly like this over and over.


Tilden... planned owner surrender to a rescue, while awaiting transport arrangements to the foster home, dropped off at the pound instead. Literally couldn’t wait through the weekend.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, this SUCKS! Well, at least this proves what we knew already: the OWNER is the problem, not the dog!! 🤬


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Fodder said:


> Tilden... planned owner surrender to a rescue, while awaiting transport arrangements to the foster home, dropped off at the pound instead. Literally couldn’t wait through the weekend.


Unbelievable. This makes me so angry and sad. Poor dog. 🙁


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

IllinoisNative said:


> Unbelievable. This makes me so angry and sad. Poor dog. 🙁


it was...i saw his shelter photo and was interested in him for myself, it wasn’t until i met him and all the dates and details started coming together. i called another volunteer and sure enough it was the same dog. anyway, he became mine...and at least in my case, the story ended well.


----------



## Kim Williams (Jul 29, 2020)

Maria Hera said:


> I don’t know what to do part of me wants to keep him then I think I won’t manage my son is out training him now trying so hard so that I say I will keep him I feel so terrible and irresponsible it’s all my fault


You got home for nothing and sold him on gumtree to some stranger for £800 on


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ok @Kim Williams i understand that you may be disappointed and frustrated with the OP but please be mindful of your replies, as the board has a policy against personal attacks, harassment and/or information based on hearsay.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

One of the reasons I offer to help people with things like basic obedience, house training is because the number one surrender reason is poor behavior. And it's never a dog problem, always an owner problem.
Unfortunately we live in a world where people want instant gratification. They don't want to work for anything, they just want the end result.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I was "bitten" by a 7 mo old shepherd I was boarding. Tore my shirt, might have broken skin a bit. No aggression for sure. Just a stupid puppy who suddenly had a grown up body and teeth and hadn't been taught proper manners at the proper age. 

So who knows whether this dog is really unstable or not. 

If the pup is legitimately biting out of aggression then I don't think he should be rehomed 

But....there is no way to know.

I have another GSD I board who has a senior dog housemate and he is awful to this poor dog. I feel so sorry for the other dog. The GSD is just not good with other dogs period, very nice with ppl, remarkably good ppl manners. Resource guards, way too rough, body slamming. Will freeze and give a good hard growl to try and get into it with another dog. And he is too young to be acting like that also.

So hard to know what's really going on from an internet post


----------



## Kim Williams (Jul 29, 2020)

Bramble said:


> You need to find a trainer experienced in working with dogs with aggression.
> 
> This trainer is in the UK, not sure if they are near you, but maybe worth contacting just to see if they can refer you to someone.
> 
> ...


She had one, she wasn’t interested, she said she wanted the dog gone.

We went out our way to get this dog out and into a safe environment......we even went that extra mile because his dad is/was apparently a police dog and with help help of an ex copper friend had a few forces all ready to go out and assess him but the £££ signs obviously got the better of her and she sold the pup on gumtree for £800 even though she didn’t pay a penny for that pup in the first place.

That poor pup could be anywhere and in harms way.
She made is clear in our group and even her daughter stated, her mother “Maria” wanted the pup gone.
Don’t fall for the poor me I need help with my pup because it’s bull ****. She had all the help she needed and wasn’t interested.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Kim Williams Thank you for letting us know and for trying to help her. It must be extremely upsetting to know you were being used by someone who did not want help. Even though we couldn’t help her, someone else may read this and follow the suggestions.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Kim Williams said:


> She had one, she wasn’t interested, she said she wanted the dog gone.
> 
> We went out our way to get this dog out and into a safe environment......we even went that extra mile because his dad is/was apparently a police dog and with help help of an ex copper friend had a few forces all ready to go out and assess him but the £££ signs obviously got the better of her and she sold the pup on gumtree for £800 even though she didn’t pay a penny for that pup in the first place.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is very sad. Poor pup didn't deserve the treatment he received.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

i can't help but suspect that someone willing to spend that kind of money for a poorly trained, out of control, half grown pup just might have the dedication, commitment and cash to either set this pup on the right track or accept and cherish him for what he is. Just sayin' it's a possibility...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This new owner might have seen a diamond in the rough. Maybe they will come to the forum or are already here.


----------



## Pam V (Jan 5, 2020)

I understand your frustration. Years ago I had a very difficult dog of a different breed. After two years I gave him up. His new owner understood he was a working dog that needed a job and the dog had a good life from that point on. Based on what I have read I believe your dog is not a good fit for you. He is young enough to respond to a new start. Tell your son the dog absolutely needs to go to a home where he will be a happier and better dog. It's just not a good fit. End it now. Take your son to a shelter and try a breed that is not as difficult as a GSD. Don't look back. Sometimes it just doesnt work out.


----------



## Pam V (Jan 5, 2020)

I missed the page saying she gave the dog away. Hopefully. But if she is returning to read posts - Maria, you did the right thing to find the dog a new home.


----------



## Jw00094 (May 20, 2020)

Maria Hera said:


> Hi guys I posted a while back about my puppy Levi things have gone from bad to worse he bit my friend and was barking non stop at him a few days later he bit my son Zack on other leg the 2 dogs were fighting and he got in the way I took my son hospital and he was prescribed antibiotics.We got a trainer in who Levi also bit he didn’t do much just overcharged me then the other day my friend offered to help train him she has some experience with dogs unfortunately it all went wrong my son told her not to pull his bed out his mouth she tried to so Levi bit her on both arms it saddens me to say this but she hit him and pushed him into the crate anyway what’s done is done I don’t think I can cope with Levi anymore I’m scared to be honest that he might really hurt someone next time .Had lots of advice from Southend dog training school and joined there Whitts app group if I could afford training classes it wouldn’t be a problem so know I have a 16 year old son crying in his room he is so attached to Levi and has been working really hard with training I don’t know what to do someone suggested I give him to the police force is that a good life for him ?its all getting so stressful and I’m worried about how my son will be if Levi goes 😢


Very sorry that you have this experience with your GSD. Going to a shelter would be a death sentence in my opinion with the bite history. Bites are not excusable but a dog behaviorist may help identify triggers to address.


----------



## dogandponyshow (Feb 15, 2019)

I understand your predicament. I'm a single mom and grandmother, too, and this makes us strong leaders. I have been raising and training my fourth GSD, a dog from **** that I bought at 11 weeks.
He's now almost 5 and settling down nicely, so I have some experience. I would advise you to learn all you can about real wolf packs and the true behavior of the alpha. It's not dominance; it's strong leadership. GSDs like Levi need a calm, quiet leader. Cut out the chatter. Learn hand signals so when you do speak, he listens. Make him do something for everything he wants. If it's water, he must sit until you say OK. If it's food, the same. Never allow him to go in front of you. You are his guide in the world of humans. If he doesn't see your son AND you as such, he will revert to his instinct to create a hierarchy, and, since he has a strong character, he will go about it in a rogueish manner without any idea of what he's about. Learn all you can about dog body language and use it to communicate with him. Learn all you can about canine hierarchy. Watch some Cesar Milan videos, not necessarily to adopt his methods, because they would probably backfire on you, but to observe his demeanor. Dogs don't respond to frantic energy. Be like a quiet, take- charge, emergency medic. Be consistent in EVERYTHING you train. GSDs are so quirky. If they are allowed to react to a stimulus in a certain way, they easily get stuck with that reaction. It is a rare GSD that doesn't need calm, quiet, firm, consistent training from the get-go. Some good reading: Fired up, Frantic, and Freaked Out by Lauren Van Erindonk Baugh, On Talking Terms with Dogs by Turid Rugaas. These might get you started, but since your dog has bitten people hard enough to get medical attention, you have a serious liability issue on your hands. I haven't had much luck with trainers because my problems with my dog have been relationship/hierarchy issues more than obedience (a training issue). The training won't work if you don't convince Levi that he's not in command and he's better off not being. Hope this helps. It's a HUGE challenge, and it will be essential for you to be realistic about your ability in terms of time, your own temperament, and dedication. It won't be a quick fix, and it will require rehabilitation. Look for a registered, certified behaviorist, not necessarily a trainer.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Cherlyn, if you read BOTH THREADS about this dog, you will perhaps see that Sabis was right on the mark with her response. 

It's all moot, now, as the OP SOLD the dog for a large amount of money. Here's hoping it fares better with its new owner, and has found someone who knows how to train a high-energy adolescent GSD that's never been taught rules and boundaries...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Cherlyn05, the original poster no longer has the dog. Sabismom and many others posted incredible helpful advice. I think you didn’t read the entire thread and yes, this thread acts a a very good example of why impulse buying is not good.

If it causes just one person to stop and put thought into a purchase before they buy, then some good came of this thread.

Edit: Apparently Cherlyn has chosen to delete her reply, which is fine but it Leaves mine and Sunsilers response looking strange so just to recap her reply, she quoted and took offense to a reply. This is her right and her right to edit, just want to fill in the blanks/ ? that it caused.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Someone didn't like something I said? Gee there's a shocker!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Lolololololololol. Choking.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This thread comes up as the first Highlighted Post in the email the forum sent out and they see the first post before reading the entire thing. We are going to see a lot of advice from people new to the forum or returning for a while, so don’t get too upset. I’m not sure how topics are chosen but this new Trending Posts email has a lot of atypical threads. We’ve had a lot of drama lately and those threads are getting the most activity. It must be computer generated, based on posts or thread views.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Could be the tons of self righteousness on on this forum by the “experts”, coupled with the helpless first time owners who basically buy a GSD and THEN ask - Oh My God - HELP.

I don’t get the pride in antagonism.

I’ll continue to let my dogs educate me and offer advice, where I feel appropriate.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Thread deserves a lockdown imo.


----------



## Kim Williams (Jul 29, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> @Kim Williams Thank you for letting us know and for trying to help her. It must be extremely upsetting to know you were being used by someone who did not want help. Even though we couldn’t help her, someone else may read this and follow the suggestions.


No worries, I was trying so hard not to show my emotions on here but I was furious with her for the lies she was saying on here. She refused the help she then sold the pup for £800 when she was given the pup for nothing. She wasn’t interested in the pup or his where abouts she was more for the money.
Her daughter even admitted that her mum wanted shot of the dog and that she had no interest in teaching/training the puppy.

thank you again

kimx


----------

